# DEVOTION 12TH ANNUAL



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

!!!!!!!!!!! ITS GOING DOWN ONCE AGAIN !!!!!!!!!!!!

DEVOTION 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW & CONCERT

JUNE 14, 2009
9:30AM-5:00PM

NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL - 3301 FONG RANCH ROAD SACRAMENTO. CA. 95834

REGISTRATON FEE

PRE- REG. $25.00 (DEADLINE MAY 30, 09)
DAY OF SHOW REG. $30.00 ( 6:00AM-11:00AM)
BIKES $15.00 -MODEL CARS $10.00


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FLIER BELOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Supreme Familia722 (Apr 14, 2009)

SENT PM Need to know how much for vendor both


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Very Good Show Last Year.....Had A Good Time....TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

great show ever year I'll be there


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Deluxe (Nov 26, 2008)

:cWHATS UP BIG GOOSE YOU STILL HOLDEN IT DOWN BRO.A OLD ILLUSIONS BOMB CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE :biggrin: ool:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Deluxe_@Apr 29 2009, 08:27 PM~13736317
> *:cWHATS UP BIG GOOSE  YOU STILL HOLDEN IT DOWN BRO.A OLD ILLUSIONS BOMB CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE  :biggrin: ool:
> *



YA STILL HOLDEN' IT DOWN BRO!!!!! SEE YA THERE!!!!


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 30 2009, 09:15 PM~13749746
> *
> *


WAT UP EXOTIC BEEN A WHILE.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9165-SS_@Apr 30 2009, 09:34 PM~13750045
> *WAT UP EXOTIC BEEN A WHILE.
> *


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Like Jesse (El Raider) said! Great Show every year! :biggrin: 





















WILL BE THERE!


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

give us a call we would kick you guys down a great deal on some nice looking trophies


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@May 2 2009, 10:00 AM~13763997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: Where are the pre-reg forms??


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@May 3 2009, 09:53 AM~13770352
> *:thumbsup: Where are the pre-reg forms??
> *



I sent you a PM GOT YOU COVERED HOMIES!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

xxxx


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68ss_@May 3 2009, 07:22 PM~13773557
> *xxxx
> *



WHAT'S UP BRO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU GUYS COMEN' THRU????????????


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

is street customs in the same catacatagory as full customs like last year or are you go say no and when you enter then you find out they are the same my vice pres was mad when he found out he was competing against uscs full custom cadi that was not fair he should have just gave you guys his entrey money and went home


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@May 5 2009, 01:21 PM~13793682
> *is street customs in the same catacatagory as full customs like last year or are you go say no and when you enter then you find out they are the same my vice pres was mad when he found out he was competing against uscs full custom cadi that was not fair he should have just gave you guys his entrey money and went home
> *


that u smiley :dunno: how ya livin down there


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@May 5 2009, 02:21 PM~13793682
> *is street customs in the same catacatagory as full customs like last year or are you go say no and when you enter then you find out they are the same my vice pres was mad when he found out he was competing against uscs full custom cadi that was not fair he should have just gave you guys his entrey money and went home
> *




ALL CATAGORIES ARE SEPERATE : STREET IS STREET, MILD IS MILD, FULL IS FULL. BY THE WAY A CADI IS LUXURY


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

u no ive ben hereing that 4 years i yhink il be a specktater n see if it really changed nothing aganist u goose


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@May 6 2009, 07:46 PM~13809143
> *u no ive ben hereing that 4 years i yhink il be a specktater n see if it really changed nothing aganist u goose
> *



THATS COOL BRO, COME AND ENJOY THE SHOW ANYWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

Im locked in 2 go  my neice's seen mc magic's gunna be there so im there :biggrin:


----------



## La Reina (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 7 2009, 03:13 PM~13818104
> *Im locked in 2 go  my neice's seen mc magic's gunna be there so im there :biggrin:
> *




ha .. ur funny cuz we all kno ur ass wants 2 see Mc magic 

jus like antioch when u were jumpin up n down 4 him.


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Reina_@May 7 2009, 04:44 PM~13819521
> *ha .. ur funny cuz we all kno ur ass wants 2 see Mc magic
> 
> jus like antioch when u were jumpin up n down 4 him.
> *


k not gunna lie i was! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

the fleetwood cruizer will be in tha house 4sure


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 7 2009, 05:59 PM~13819651
> *k not gunna lie i was! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :buttkick: Ur Fired!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@May 9 2009, 04:54 PM~13838819
> *:machinegun:  :twak:  :guns:  :buttkick:  Ur Fired!!!  :biggrin:
> *


k..geuss i had that coming huh! :roflmao:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

*THIS SHOW WILL DEFINITELY BE OFF THE HOOK LIKE ALWAYS!!!







*


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 9 2009, 05:58 PM~13838845
> *k..geuss i had that coming huh!  :roflmao:
> *


It's all good USO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@May 10 2009, 10:47 AM~13843409
> *THIS SHOW WILL DEFINITELY BE OFF THE HOOK LIKE ALWAYS!!!
> 
> 
> ...


*



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

WHAT'S UP RAIDER....SEE YOU AT THE SOCIOS SHOW BRO!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@May 11 2009, 12:22 PM~13852739
> *WHAT'S UP RAIDER....SEE YOU AT THE SOCIOS SHOW BRO!!
> *



see you there


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

anybody got any pic's?


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

Hopp rules and pay out ?


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@May 11 2009, 11:55 PM~13859868
> *Hopp rules and pay out ?
> *




HOP RULES AND PAY OUT WILL BE POSTED SOON


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@May 11 2009, 11:55 PM~13859868
> *Hopp rules and pay out ?
> *


SOMEBODY GOT HIS NEW FLEX CAPACITOR AND IS READY FOR THE SHOW!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@May 12 2009, 01:33 PM~13864569
> *SOMEBODY GOT HIS NEW FLEX CAPACITOR AND IS READY FOR THE SHOW!! :biggrin:
> *


I'm waiting for some lighting so the flux capacitor will be fully charged up.


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

HERE ARE THE HOP RULES & PAYOUTS

Lock up from rear bumper 36 inches
Single pump - must have 3 for category
Double pump - must have 3 for category
Anything over 36 inches will be Radical, 3 makes a category

**** Showcars MAY NOT enter car hop, to make a class.****

1st Place $200
2nd Place $100
3nd Place plaque


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@May 12 2009, 10:35 PM~13870338
> *I'm waiting for some lighting so the flux capacitor will be fully charged up.
> *


FLY IT ON A KITE SO IT'S CLOSER TO THE SUN WHEN IT'S CHARGING.....THAT SHOULD GIVE YOU A COUPLE MORE INCHES!!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

just had a meetin with the fellas will be rollin out there :biggrin: count EAST SIDE RIDERS IN.


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@May 13 2009, 09:05 PM~13880108
> *just had a meetin with the fellas will be rollin out there  :biggrin: count EAST SIDE RIDERS IN.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@May 14 2009, 05:36 PM~13888581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!     :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

:thumbsup: Got my pre reg form in the mail :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup: 66 will be ready to ride just in time for this show


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@May 14 2009, 04:36 PM~13888581
> *
> 
> 
> ...




TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIG GOOSE_@May 13 2009, 12:48 AM~13871194
> *HERE ARE THE HOP RULES & PAYOUTS
> 
> Lock up from rear bumper 36 inches
> ...


----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)

ONLY 4 WEEKS AWAY UNTIL SHOWYIME!


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hno: hno:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

how much is it to pre reg a bike?


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@May 20 2009, 12:04 PM~13947555
> *how much is it to pre reg a bike?
> *



DAY OF SHOW ONLY $15.00


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG GOOSE_@May 13 2009, 12:48 AM~13871194
> *HERE ARE THE HOP RULES & PAYOUTS
> 
> Lock up from rear bumper 36 inches
> ...


REG, IS $35.00 DAY OF SHOW


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

always a great show & lookin forward to it.. :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

looking forward to going this will be our first time at your show.. our very first show in sac was socios last weekend and we had a great time.. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks for the support DEVOTION will see you 6/14/09


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

BLVD Cruisers Magazine will be in the house!!!!


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@May 28 2009, 10:44 PM~14033724
> *BLVD Cruisers Magazine will be in the house!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

SHOW IS TWO WEEKS AWAY!!!


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

another good show!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@May 28 2009, 11:44 PM~14033724
> *BLVD Cruisers Magazine will be in the house!!!!
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

JUST PICKED UP THE TROPHIES, THEY ARE OFF THE HOOOOOK!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

BLVD Cruisers Magazine will be in the house!!!!




























:cheesy:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG GOOSE_@Jun 1 2009, 01:53 PM~14063957
> *JUST PICKED UP THE TROPHIES, THEY ARE OFF THE HOOOOOK!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sneak peak? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jun 1 2009, 03:17 PM~14064205
> *sneak peak? :biggrin:
> *



JUNE 14th!!!!!! LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: HAHAHAHAHA!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

WILL BE THERE!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

Almost here


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)

11 more days!


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

9 DAYS TIL THE BEST SHOW OF THE YEAR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

Thee Stylistics will be there


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

goose/devotions how many entries i get in with my registration (car load) :biggrin:


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

whats up just wanted if there is going to be classes for the lowrider bikes.....an if there is spiceal entry for pedeal cars....if so how much is it to enter the bike an pedeal car thanks....


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Jun 8 2009, 08:52 AM~14125189
> *whats up just wanted if there is going to be classes for the lowrider bikes.....an if there is spiceal entry for pedeal cars....if so how much$15, is it to enter the bike an pedeal car thanks....
> *



yes we do have catagories for bikes $15,


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jun 8 2009, 07:19 AM~14124577
> *goose/devotions how many entries i get in with my registration (car load) :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

swing by my booth to buy ur tickets for the raffle


----------



## 63 SickO (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG GOOSE_@May 21 2009, 12:43 PM~13959270
> *    :biggrin:                  :biggrin:
> *


YOU BET.....................


----------



## 63 SickO (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@May 26 2009, 12:53 AM~13998107
> *always a great show & lookin forward to it.. :thumbsup:
> *


BE READY FREDDY..................


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

whats up goose is there entry for pedal cars....an how many people get in the show when u enter a lowrider bike get back thanks.......


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Jun 9 2009, 08:55 AM~14137457
> *whats up goose is there entry for pedal cars....an how many people get in the show when u enter a lowrider bike get back thanks.......
> *




PEDAL CARS CAN BE ENTERED IN SPECIAL ENTRY ...... 2 PASSES FOR BIKES, 2 PASSES FOR CARS.


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

5 DAYS TIL THE BIG SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

swing by my booth to buy ur tickets for the raffle


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 9 2009, 12:49 PM~14139951
> *swing by my booth to buy ur tickets for the raffle
> 
> 
> ...


ur better of selling it peeps rather see the car in person


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG GOOSE_@Jun 9 2009, 12:35 AM~14135898
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


realtalk thow how many entries we get wit reg


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jun 9 2009, 08:45 PM~14145162
> *realtalk thow how many entries we get wit reg
> *



2 PASSES PER REG.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IF YOU WOULD'VE LOOKED ON TOP OF THE PAGE IT SAYS IT!!!!!!!!!!! :twak:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG GOOSE_@Jun 9 2009, 12:35 PM~14139817
> *PEDAL CARS CAN BE ENTERED IN SPECIAL ENTRY ...... 2 PASSES FOR BIKES, 2 PASSES FOR CARS.
> *


X2


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG GOOSE_@Jun 9 2009, 11:21 PM~14147071
> *2 PASSES PER REG.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  IF YOU WOULD'VE LOOKED ON TOP OF THE PAGE IT SAYS IT!!!!!!!!!!! :twak:
> *


 :uh: didnt see that :twak: :buttkick: 
TTT


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

see you guys sunday!


----------



## THE-TRUTH (Jun 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG GOOSE_@Jun 9 2009, 12:37 PM~14139845
> *5 DAYS TIL THE BIG SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


AYE BIG GOOSE, ARE YOU THE GUY WITH THAT BAD ASS BOX CHEV BRO?? THAT MOTHER FUCKER IS SO WET! THOSE LAMBO DOORS ARE SICKKKK. THAT'Z MY DREAM CAR MAN :worship: IF YOU GOT TIME LEMME KNOW WHO DID YOUR CHROME TOO CUZ I NEED TO GET ALL MY STUFF DIPPED.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

STREETLOW in the House


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE-TRUTH_@Jun 10 2009, 08:18 PM~14155690
> *AYE BIG GOOSE, ARE YOU THE GUY WITH THAT BAD ASS BOX CHEV BRO?? THAT MOTHER FUCKER IS SO WET! THOSE LAMBO DOORS ARE SICKKKK. THAT'Z MY DREAM CAR MAN  :worship:  IF YOU GOT TIME LEMME KNOW WHO DID YOUR CHROME TOO CUZ I NEED TO GET ALL MY STUFF DIPPED.
> *



THANKS BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE-TRUTH (Jun 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG GOOSE_@Jun 10 2009, 11:50 PM~14157786
> *THANKS BRO  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


NO PROBLEM GOOSE. GAME RECOGNIZE GAME. PEACE OUT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

wat are the classes for bike. and also the guy that juged the bike last year didnt juge my bike cuz he said i alway win a other show i dont think that fair .


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 11 2009, 05:18 PM~14164485
> *wat are the classes for bike. and also the guy that juged the bike last year didnt juge my bike cuz he said i alway win a other show i dont think that fair .
> *



quik crying :tears: :tears:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 11 2009, 09:32 PM~14166970
> *quik crying  :tears:  :tears:
> *


puto lol really i dont give a shit.


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 11 2009, 09:32 PM~14166970
> *quik crying  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :twak: :twak: BE NICE :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Jun 11 2009, 09:39 PM~14167096
> *:twak:  :twak: BE NICE  :biggrin:
> *



ok ok quik ur bitching :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Jun 11 2009, 09:39 PM~14167096
> *:twak:  :twak: BE NICE  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: its all good bro u going to vagas this year


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 11 2009, 09:36 PM~14167037
> *puto lol really i dont give a shit.
> *




then why mention it joto :biggrin: 



on da real see every 1 on sun is going to be a great show :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 11 2009, 09:44 PM~14167151
> *then why mention it joto  :biggrin:
> on da real see every 1 on sun is going to be a great show  :biggrin:
> *


so they can be fair this time ........ it is a good show thou ill be there for sure


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

swing by my booth to buy ur tickets for the raffle


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 11 2009, 09:47 PM~14167208
> *swing by my booth to buy ur tickets for the raffle
> 
> 
> ...


YOU STILL GOT THE TRUCK RAFFLE IT ALREADY. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

2 DAYS TIL THE SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 63 SickO (Jul 3, 2007)

JUST WANTED TO MENTION THAT ON SATURDAY 6-13-09 . THERE WILL BE A CAR WASH FOR A FAMILY FRIEND THAT PASSED AWAY........HE WAS THE COUSIN OF RICHIE WONG'S FROM FAMILY FIRST CAR CLUB. "ICEE 63" . WE WOULD LOVE THE SUPPORT AND IT WOULD BE A NICE WARM-UP BEFORE THE DEVOTION'S SHOW , THANKS FOR YOUR TIME AND WE HOPE TO SEE YOU OUT THERE........!F.F.C.C.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jun 10 2009, 09:39 PM~14156645
> *STREETLOW in the House
> *


YEA YOU KNOW IT!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63 SickO_@Jun 12 2009, 08:34 AM~14169838
> *JUST WANTED TO MENTION THAT ON SATURDAY 6-13-09 . THERE WILL BE A CAR WASH FOR A FAMILY FRIEND THAT PASSED AWAY........HE WAS THE COUSIN OF RICHIE WONG'S FROM FAMILY FIRST CAR CLUB. "ICEE 63" . WE WOULD LOVE THE SUPPORT AND IT WOULD BE A NICE WARM-UP BEFORE THE DEVOTION'S SHOW , THANKS FOR YOUR TIME AND WE HOPE TO SEE YOU OUT THERE........!F.F.C.C.
> *


where at?


----------



## Ladies First (Jun 10, 2009)

The site has been confirmed for the Family First car wash tomorrow at 10 am. It will be at Hiram Johnson High School parking lot. Our family really appreciates all the love and support we've been shown this week. Hope to see you there tomorrow!


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by geezee916_@Jun 12 2009, 11:03 AM~14171394
> *Family 1st CC member Richie (Icee 63) lost his cousin last weekend. Please come and show some love and support for Anthony A. Abeyta Jr.'s Family & Friends buy coming by and donating or get your ride washed.
> 
> or
> ...


----------



## Ladies First (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## untouchables (Feb 19, 2006)

Untouchables will be there :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm there! TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 12 2009, 07:06 PM~14175543
> *I'm there! TTT
> *


i didnt see you at socios


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 12 2009, 06:06 PM~14175543
> *I'm there! TTT
> *


Well you gonna need to take a pic with my ride this time Ruthie!!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ladies First_@Jun 12 2009, 01:58 PM~14173147
> *
> 
> 
> ...



May he R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ladies First_@Jun 12 2009, 12:58 PM~14173147
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i'll be there 4 a wash and support..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 12 2009, 09:57 PM~14176800
> *i didnt see you at socios
> *




shee was there! you miss out..


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jun 12 2009, 10:31 PM~14177473
> *i'll be there 4 a wash and support..... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Manuel


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 12 2009, 09:32 PM~14177049
> *May he R.I.P. :angel:
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Jun 12 2009, 11:51 PM~14177546
> *Thanks bro
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Jun 12 2009, 11:51 PM~14177546
> *Thanks bro
> *


MY HE RIP. I KNOW HOW U FEEL BRO..


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

GET THEM RIDES SHINED UP AND READY TO GO!!!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jun 12 2009, 10:16 PM~14176947
> *Well you gonna need to take a pic with my ride this time Ruthie!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


WOWZERS!!! Your ride needs to take a picture with me. Loving the skirts. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I tried to call and find out about some info for the show but the mailbox is full.


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

!shine your ride its time!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 13 2009, 05:09 PM~14181603
> *I tried to call and find out about some info for the show but the mailbox is full.
> *



see u all tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Jun 12 2009, 11:51 PM~14177546
> *Thanks bro
> *



SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS, OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY, SORRY I DIDN'T HEAR ABOUT THE CAR WASH TIL NOW, WAS BUSY GETTING STUFF TOGETHER FOR 2MARO'S SHOW. :angel: :angel:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

dogs allowed?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

wat are the classes for bikes


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 13 2009, 05:09 PM~14181603
> *I tried to call and find out about some info for the show but the mailbox is full.
> *



WHAT INFO DO YOU NEED???


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: SEE YOU ALL 2MARO MORNING!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 13 2009, 09:54 PM~14183405
> *dogs allowed?
> *


SORRY BRO NO DOGS ALLOWED


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 13 2009, 09:55 PM~14183415
> *wat are the classes for bikes
> *



STREET, MILD, FULL, TRIKE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG GOOSE_@Jun 13 2009, 10:02 PM~14183473
> *STREET, MILD, FULL, TRIKE
> *


I just need to know about this. Are you guys doing first second and third or just first and second?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG GOOSE_@Jun 13 2009, 10:02 PM~14183473
> *STREET, MILD, FULL, TRIKE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 13 2009, 10:03 PM~14183480
> *I just need to know about this. Are you guys doing first second and third or just first and second?
> *





FIRST AND SECOND


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

is peewee going to be there this year


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 13 2009, 10:12 PM~14183557
> *is peewee going to be there this year
> *



:uh: :uh:


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

is there diffrent classes for bikes??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 13 2009, 11:27 PM~14184083
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


The pin stripper.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Jun 14 2009, 12:52 AM~14184491
> *is there diffrent classes for bikes??
> *


STREET, MILD, FULL, TRIKE


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

thanks we will be there with r street bike......


----------



## Black Quarterback (Jun 7, 2009)

Up!!!!!


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

Well so far a good day here at the devotion show lots of nice cars some good food and great weather


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 14 2009, 01:08 AM~14184529
> *The pin stripper.
> *


HEY IF YOU NEED A STRIPPER, CALL POOR BOY TJ HE'S IN OUR CLUB. 916-549-2989


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@Jun 14 2009, 06:03 PM~14188536
> *HEY IF YOU NEED A STRIPPER, CALL POOR BOY TJ HE'S IN OUR CLUB. 916-549-2989
> *


wat happen to lefty josh


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 13 2009, 11:22 AM~14180009
> *WOWZERS!!! Your ride needs to take a picture with me. Loving the skirts. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you Ruthie.......not only are you beautiful but very a very nice person. Thank you for taking time to stop and take pictures with me and my ranfla.........See you at the next one. Thank's again.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

for the first time this year i gone to a show and came home before 1am


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

wheres the bike pixs


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> Thank you Ruthie.......not only are you beautiful but very a very nice person. Thank you for taking time to stop and take pictures with me and my ranfla.........See you at the next one. Thank's again.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jun 14 2009, 06:39 PM~14188817
> *Thank you Ruthie.......not only are you beautiful but very a very nice person. Thank you for taking time to stop and take pictures with me and my ranfla.........See you at the next one. Thank's again.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


ONE DAY RUTHIE ILL BE DONE LOL :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

more pics pleaseeeeeeeee


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 14 2009, 06:34 PM~14188780
> *wat happen to lefty josh
> *




LEFTYS STILL STRIPPN AS WELL,


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*<span style=\'colorurple\'>ANYMORE HOP PICS</span>*


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jun 14 2009, 06:39 PM~14188817
> *Thank you Ruthie.......not only are you beautiful but very a very nice person. Thank you for taking time to stop and take pictures with me and my ranfla.........See you at the next one. Thank's again.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


DIDNT EVEN NOTICE HER --O WELL


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TODAY!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
BIG UP'S TO FAMILY FIRST FOR TAKEN' MOST MEMBERS


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG GOOSE_@Jun 14 2009, 10:52 PM~14191781
> *THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TODAY!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> BIG UP'S TO FAMILY FIRST FOR TAKEN' MOST MEMBERS
> *


T.T.T.

Family 1st CC had a great time @ the show today. 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jun 14 2009, 06:39 PM~14188817


Good Seein you Franky!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Good Show Devotion! See you guys next year!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jun 14 2009, 06:39 PM~14188817
> *Thank you Ruthie.......not only are you beautiful but very a very nice person. Thank you for taking time to stop and take pictures with me and my ranfla.........See you at the next one. Thank's again.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Good show Had a Firme time. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BIGTITO64, chingon68mex


post pics man i know you had a camera going off :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

2nd place mild custom


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

I HADN'T SEEN THAT MANY GOOD LOOKING GIRLS AT A CAR SHOW SINCE THE MID 90'S!! (AND A COUPLE UGLY ONES TOO!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jun 14 2009, 06:39 PM~14188817
> *Thank you Ruthie.......not only are you beautiful but very a very nice person. Thank you for taking time to stop and take pictures with me and my ranfla.........See you at the next one. Thank's again.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


It was very nice meeting you and your son. I hope you guys had a good time at the show.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@Jun 15 2009, 09:38 AM~14194333
> *I HADN'T SEEN THAT MANY GOOD LOOKING GIRLS AT A CAR SHOW SINCE THE MID 90'S!!  (AND A COUPLE UGLY ONES TOO!!! :roflmao:
> *


there werent alot of cute ones there


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jun 14 2009, 06:39 PM~14188817
> *Thank you Ruthie.......not only are you beautiful but very a very nice person. Thank you for taking time to stop and take pictures with me and my ranfla.........See you at the next one. Thank's again.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...





Bad ass ranfla homie!!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch+Jun 14 2009, 11:26 PM~14192056-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Ritchie!!!!
Thanks for letting me hang out at your booth. It helped a lot.


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

> Good Seein you Franky!


Hey Ritchie!!!!
Thanks for letting me hang out at your booth. It helped a lot.
[/quote]


HEY...WHAT THE?? WHERE WERE YOU HIDING AT WOMAN? I DIDN'T EVEN SEE YOU


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

DON'T WORRY WAYNE, I WON'T TELL NOKTURNAL THAT YOU MADE YOUR BIG MODELING DEBUTE AT THE SHOW SPORTING A SOCIOS NECKLACE LMAO


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

****


----------



## Devotion 78 (May 26, 2008)

For those wanting more pictures I will be starting a new thread with over 300 that I took during the show including every car, truck, motorcycle, and bike at our show, the hop, the motorcycle stunt show, and more. It will take me some time to upload so stay tuned to the forum  

Kelly
Devotion Car and Truck Club


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

ruthie me and cory was looking 4 you to take some pics with his bike....i'll just go to your house...lol maybe next time....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Jun 15 2009, 12:18 PM~14195880
> *DON'T WORRY WAYNE, I WON'T TELL NOKTURNAL THAT YOU MADE YOUR BIG MODELING DEBUTE AT THE SHOW SPORTING A SOCIOS NECKLACE LMAO
> 
> 
> ...





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

nice seeing u GUERITA n like always u were looking good :biggrin:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jun 14 2009, 09:00 PM~14191304
> *DIDNT EVEN NOTICE HER --O WELL
> *


I did.....always looking........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch+Jun 14 2009, 10:26 PM~14192056-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank's Ritchie....always a pleasure seeing you......class act :thumbsup:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Jun 15 2009, 10:03 AM~14195144
> *Bad ass ranfla homie!!
> *


Thank you sir..........much appreciated........I didn't see you out there.........


----------



## Devotion 78 (May 26, 2008)

Pictures are up! N~JOY  

Link:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=482542


Kelly 

Devotion Car and Truck Club


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> Good Seein you Franky!


Hey Ritchie!!!!
Thanks for letting me hang out at your booth. It helped a lot.
[/quote]


Anytime Dork! You know you are our girl!..


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> Hey Ritchie!!!!
> Thanks for letting me hang out at your booth. It helped a lot.


HEY...WHAT THE?? WHERE WERE YOU HIDING AT WOMAN? I DIDN'T EVEN SEE YOU 
[/quote]


Hey Jessica, She was kickiN' it with them BIG DAWGS..(AZTECAS CAR CLUB) :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 15 2009, 03:56 PM~14198118
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> nice seeing u GUERITA n like always u were looking good  :biggrin:
> *



X86 SHE WAS LOOKIN MAGICALLY DELICIOUS!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> Hey Ritchie!!!!
> Thanks for letting me hang out at your booth. It helped a lot.


HEY...WHAT THE?? WHERE WERE YOU HIDING AT WOMAN? I DIDN'T EVEN SEE YOU 
[/quote]
I know that sucks, we need to exchange numbers... You and Yamil were looking sexy as always.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jun 15 2009, 05:06 PM~14198954
> *I did.....always looking........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Augh, you made me blush, :tongue: Thank you very much!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jun 15 2009, 09:52 PM~14202462
> *X86 SHE WAS LOOKIN MAGICALLY DELICIOUS!
> *



ur making me blush :0


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

> HEY...WHAT THE?? WHERE WERE YOU HIDING AT WOMAN? I DIDN'T EVEN SEE YOU


I know that sucks, we need to exchange numbers... You and Yamil were looking sexy as always.
[/quote]


i know...we need to..send me a pm with ur number hehe. i wanted to ask you about a print opportunity too. i just did centerfold for a bullie mag n they need more girls n asked if i know any models interested. less than a month after i shot it they already published it.


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by geezee916_@Jun 15 2009, 01:05 AM~14192479
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SHE WAS SEPSI..WHOLE LOTTA CURVES


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 16 2009, 06:16 PM~14211130
> *Augh, you made me blush, :tongue: Thank you very much!!!
> *


No Thank you............ :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice pictures   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

